# My 1990 Fiesta RS Turbo.



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have owned this car now for 6 years and its been in the family for a total of 8 years.

I have only used it during the summer months and garaged it during winter, how ever the last to years have seen it stay in the garage but now ive decided to sell it so thought I would spruce the old girl up a bit.

Ive always tried to keep this car clean, but I have only recently got into "detailing" as apposed to your good old polish.

As you will see from the pics the paintwork was quite swirly and certain areas such as bonnet and roof, I always struggled with previously, it would always stay cloudy and generally not as good as the rest of the car, untill now.

First off the car was washed using :

poorboys super slick & suds - dried using - Euro W big & thirsty woffle weave towel.

I then clayed the entire car, which the first time I had ever done it to this car. Then the routine was : Poorboys SSR2.5, Sonus SFX-1 restore poish, Clearkote vanillae moose glaze, Clearkote Red Moose machine glaze, Poorboys EX-P and finished with two coats of clearkote carnauba moose wax.

I was amazed at the finish. As i mentioned earlier I have always kept this car clean and shiney but now it far exceeds anything I have done previous.

Heres the pics befores:





































Afters, there arnt many of the whole car as it started pissing down again :













































































































And finally i decided to pt the original decal on the back which went from this :










to this..



















to this..










Will hopefully get some more full shots of the car soon if it stops raining!

Over all im quite happy im still new to this and i havnt got total correction but its 100% better than it was.

Comments welcome, Gareth.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice work fella, Viper will be checking it out soon


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

love these cars


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks very tidy mate, my second car ever was a grey one on an H plate got it ten years ago this month actually.

Gav


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Looking good from a fellow rs owner:thumb:much prefer the sticker badge as well


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice mate, looks clean


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very tidy bud how much u selling it for?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great looking example. Nice to see one that's been kept fairly standard from the outside. Prefer these to the Escort, I think they're a bit rarer?


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

It's got the original 3-spoke alloys too:thumb:

They were nice in black. This one looks very good.

The original decal on the back looks far better than what was on it, good call.

Chris.

(I still prefered the Escorts though:thumb


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Cheers for the comments. These are rarer than escorts as they were only made for 2 years, and there arnt many left now, either crashed or rotted away, its very rarely I see one on the roads now.

Yes this one is standard from the outside now. The only modifications to the car are coilover suspension, piper 285 T cam, magnex system thats it. I caried out these modifications a few years back now. When I purchased the car off my brother it was totally standard I then got the bug and started upping the power and it had quite a spec on it, but decided to return to standard, heres some pics of it when it was a rather different car..




























I much prefer the standard look now though. Been a great car this be sad to see it go.

Gareth.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Lovely looking example you have there, Gareth :thumb: :thumb: Such a shame it's got to go really. Hopefully it will go to a good home


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

oh my god i want it.. il own one some day.. this one is a credit to you.. imaculate:thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Good call returning it to stock, although the engine did look nice. The external intercooler is a bit grim though. If it were me I'd keep it.


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

love this car always had a soft spot for them very nice to see one on the standard three spokes


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

looks very nice mate, i have one myself (a faded red one!!) its been in the garage untouched for almost three years, but its near to completion and will be getting a right detailing and will also be up for sale. its a totally standard example bar a mongoose exhaust system. blew the engine up on it but never bothered to get it sorted for ages due to lack of funds and enthusiasm!!! but hopefully after xmas it will be back. graeme.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments.

TBH I dont really want to sell, what with it being a decent one and the fact ive owned it for so long, but on the other hand i rarely use it. The last two years its been in the garage and previous to this i only done a max of 6000 miles a year in it, if that.

Unfortuantly my circumstances have changed a lot since the days of buying this car, back then all my money would be spent on the car but in the last four years I bought a house and that takes alot of my money each month. Plus I want to get married etc.

The heart says keep it, but the head says time to move on.:wall:

Gareth.


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looking car! Absolutely mint. Looks like it's on fire at the car show haha


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Black2 said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> TBH I dont really want to sell, what with it being a decent one and the fact ive owned it for so long, but on the other hand i rarely use it. The last two years its been in the garage and previous to this i only done a max of 6000 miles a year in it, if that.
> 
> ...


Hi,you could well have a buyer.How much are ya asking for it fella? :thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to see some still on the go!


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

In response to some of the questions I have had, the car will shortly be advirtised for £3000, unless I win the lottery in which case I will be keeping it, lol.

Gareth.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

£3k's a bit of bargain considering the condition........Must resist the temptaion :devil:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

nice car nice work


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

where in the country are you fella... quite fancy that.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Im in Devon.

Still waiting for some decent weather, even for an hour so i can take some decent pics.

Gareth.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Your car looks lovely mate and it has responded very well to a bit of TLC.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a cool car!:thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice car, and nice work!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

very tidy,looks much better in standard factory exterior:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice Job on a nice car:thumb:


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

nice frst,i have one aswell red fairly standard


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

cracking job


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i used to love these when i was 18..... :argie::argie:

it is a real credit to ya fella:driver:...... you must be gutted to be selling it!!


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

not many of these about now:thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Black2 said:


>


Ford Fair? That gazebo in the background is mine, and no, the Fiesta wasn't on fire, that was our bbq


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

That was Ford Fair, 2007 IIRC I hav'nt driven it since then really.

I am pretty gutted about selling it but, at the end of the day needs must and I dont use it much anymore so would be good if it went to some one who would look after it like I have.

Gareth.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I really like this! 

Where are you based? Is it still for sale?


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Cheers. Not actually advertised forsale yet but will be in the new year. Im based in North Devon.

Gareth.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Drop me a PM when you do mate


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Ok no worries, I will let you know.

Gareth.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

did you sell it ok?


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

What a great little Fiesta, looks fantastic. The Quad driving lights remind me a little of the 288 GTO.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

bidderman1969 said:


> did you sell it ok?


Totally forgot about this. I still have the car and its on the road this year. I mot'd it and txed it in May and ive driven it twice.

Heres some sunny pics I took a while ago now.


















































































To be honest im still not happy with the finish on the paint. When its in direct sunlight there are still quite a few swirls and defects present in the finish. Does anyone have anytips on what I can do to help this situation? Ive got some poorboys super swirl remover to try on it but just hav'nt had the time yet, i also think i need a better cutting pad (forgot which one ive actually got now) Im also thinking of getting some quick detailer spray becuase when i wash it, no matter how thorough i try to be with the drying towl I always get a few horrible water marks left and being Black it shows every defect in the finish.

Gareth.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Love it. Even normal Mk3 Fiestas are disappearing quite rapidly, used to see a lot a few years ago


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

That looks fantastic, what are the wheels called?


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

That looks great, Black2. :thumb:

My mate had one of these when they were first out. I remember following him in my R5 GT Turbo on some Scottish twisty roads. Happy days!



alan_mcc said:


> That looks fantastic, what are the wheels called?


Alloys. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I love the Fiesta RST, i really miss mine, and that was black ... nice to see it still on the original wheels.


----------



## Black2 (May 19, 2009)

Hi all, not been on here for ages but I have the car up for sale and it ends on ebay this evening, not sure if anyone is interested.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150564533003&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Gareth.


----------

